# Oracle grinding problems



## Dornex (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi all!

Recently bought a Sage/Breville Oracle second hand and now a couple of months down the line I've run into an issue with the grinder:

The grinder is not pushing the grinds through to the portafilter, instead it's pushing it up towards the hopper.

I've tried the following:

1. clean the grinder completely (multiple times) including the bottom burr
2. Replace the felt washer under the burr with after market ones - this managed to solve the issue temporarily and I was able to grind about 7-8 coffees before the issue came back

My other guess would be to oily beans clogging the grinder/shoot, but not sure about this as I've been using the same brand of beans for a couple of weeks prior to the issue coming up. 
Also the I don't know if the top burr is supposed to go so dark/black between the smaller teeth or not (see image below).

Any tips or trick would be highly appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------

